# Conventional surf reel



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I'm finally looking to put together a conventional surf setup. I'm looking at a 10ft rod since the butt doesn't get into my armpit. The problem I am having is trying to figure out what reel to buy. Does anybody have any advice as to what is a good reel? I know the abu's need to be modified. Avets are heavy and over mag'd. The penn 525 and squall 15 are popular but I cannot physically put my hands on one. I'll be using the setup for pomps only. Any advice or experience is greatly appreciated.

Jim


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I have been using bait casters since I was 10 so this will be nothing new. I'm also no against a non-magged reel and static magging it. I really like the Diawa saltist 20 and 30 in my hand but I'm not sure if it would perform the way I want.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

so many good choices out there.I sold all my conventionals 11/2 years ago,so maybe I shouldn't say anything here but I am thinking about going getting one or two again.
Like you I want a mag system that's good right out the box.Hard to beat the Daiwa 7ht mag.
Truth reels has a super nice looking surf model,but I am not going shell out $500 bucks for one.
Daiwa lexa high capacity low profile baitcaster,though it's not a true surf reel they will cast as far as any stock reel out there.They will easily land any fish that swims along gulf beaches.They have the same mag system as the 7ht and super sensitive spool tensioner .with one turn you can go from crazy fast to impossible to backlash.The down side is keeping sand out of the levelwind.
Personally I like small and light,fishing for pompano you are targeting a fish that weighs on average 1to2 lbs a 5 lb pomp is a trophy,don't need the heavy artillery for those guys.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I have an Abu 5500 for trout/red fishing. I am looking to extend my controllable distance over my current 9' spinning setup. Plus I also have a 9.5ft steelhead rod I use to run and gun with pomp jigs.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Look into an Abu Garcia Revo Toro NaCL. They have clickers and come in sizes 50 and 60. The braking system in fully adjustable and I have used it to throw everything from 3 ounce Spro Jigs to 1/2 Spro Jigs. 

The drag systems are incredibly and will hold plenty of line.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

I will be at fort Pickens on Saturday if you want to come throw some of mine. I use only conventional reels. I throw Akios 757 and 656 reels, Penn Fathom 25n, Diawa Sealine SHA30x, and Abu 6500 rockets .


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Heaver but I'll be out of town. After some more research and YouTube videos I thing I'm set on the Akios 656.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

compulsivehp said:


> Thanks for the offer Heaver but I'll be out of town. After some more research and YouTube videos I thing I'm set on the Akios 656.


Great Choice!!!! I throw the non-levelwind version of the reel, once you get the mag system down, you are going to be hard pressed to not spool the reel everytime! I use 14lb mono on the reel and have had no problem bringing in large fish! Good Luck and if you need any help getting it set up, let me know..

Bryan


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If that falls through I have a NIB Daiwa Lexa 400 high power and a 300. They are awesome and the only reels I can cast with comfort.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Ocean Master said:


> If that falls through I have a NIB Daiwa Lexa 400 high power and a 300. They are awesome and the only reels I can cast with comfort.


Great reels! If you get the Akios, I would recommend throwing the Lexa on a steelhead fishing rod! Browning makes a model that is about 90 from Bass Pro. Throws 4 ounces and is excellent for pompano!


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I ordered the Akios 656 CTM and a new 10ft rod. I still have a couple weeks before I am walking again but I am looking forward to slinging some 3oz lead.

To bad I already have a 9'6" steelhead spinning rod or I would be looking at those bait casters hard.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome! See you on the beach soon!!!


----------



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have always used Shimano 6500 Baitrunners, probably not making them anymore but my 3 have been used over 15 yrs now.


----------

